# Model a Month #2 Green Goblin



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is #2 for this year ..Moebius Green Goblin
















































This was a fun kit!!! Spider Man is next...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Goblin looks great, modelgeek! I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with Spidey :thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work on your Goblin! It really is a fun kit to build and paint!! - Denis


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

TY!! Yes it was fun..I started spidey today since it is my day off I have the base assembled and painted with Krylon Almond textured paint...Thanks for looking


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW that came out GREAT the base is great 2


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Not bad,not bad at all.Looks very disturbing.How Come that whenever I think of the Moebius Spiderman and Green Goblin kits,I always picture what great bookends sculptures they would make.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very cool ! The eyes are freaking scary !


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice! I love the teeth! They look like he just got them professionally whitened! Gotta love a villian with good oral hygiene. The weathering on the marble is very realistic........:wave:


----------

